# 4 Gray Kittens Need New Homes



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

So...For those of you who live near South Jersey ( & some areas of DE, MD & WV), I have four small kittens that need homes. 












Right now I'm weaning them off of kitten milk. They're eating dry kitten food soaked in kitten milk. I am going to keep these little guys until they can walk/run, eat solid kitten food safely, use the litter box, get used to dog & human interaction, get fixed & get their shots. I am paying for all of this, but the kittens will be free to a good home once they're ready. There are a few things I require before sending them off to a new home, but this is only to make sure they're going to a good home, so please don't be offended if I ask you some questions & request proofs & pics. These are not my first feral kittens to tame & home. I'm confident they will be good pets when they're adopted. 

If you're interested in adopting one or have any questions, please send me a message. I'll continue to post pics of these cutie pies until they're adopted out. I am posting them in more places than just this forum. If you want one, please let me know ASAP. You will have to sign an agreement that you will take the kitten, though, so please be sure that you can take it when the time comes.


----------



## Shesha (Oct 13, 2011)

Ohhh god I need one of these. I have 3 non-cat-friendly dogs though, so that would be unwise. :'(

Best of luck finding homes for them!


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

Soooooooooo cute hnnnng.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Omg, so cute. I want one, but I live to far away


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Aw. If you lived in Iowa I'd take them all.  

But, alas you live half a country away.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Ohhh they are so sweet!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh my god! That heterochromia kitten in the front!!!! I wannnnttt!!! It's a shame my mom won't even let me keep my cat as it is now (he's currently at my dad's but he's moving and doesn't want to take Siberian) so trying to get another kitten might not go over so well. Darn it, I need to move out like now so I can have all the cats! lol

I hope you have luck as I did, rehoming the kittens to good people! I'll be certainly watching these guys grow up! Are you going to make a journal or anything to document their growth? I'm sure posting pics and updates on this thread would be just fine!!


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

lilnaugrim said:


> Oh my god! That heterochromia kitten in the front!!!! I wannnnttt!!! It's a shame my mom won't even let me keep my cat as it is now (he's currently at my dad's but he's moving and doesn't want to take Siberian) so trying to get another kitten might not go over so well. Darn it, I need to move out like now so I can have all the cats! lol
> 
> I hope you have luck as I did, rehoming the kittens to good people! I'll be certainly watching these guys grow up! Are you going to make a journal or anything to document their growth? I'm sure posting pics and updates on this thread would be just fine!!




Aww. I wish I could keep them all, as well, but I rent & I don't want any more pet hair around than what is. My vacuum cleaner would break. XD

Yea. I'll be posting pics so you can see how they look as they get older. I wanted to take pics last night during bath time, but I couldn't because my Westy kept trying to get in to comfort them. They meow a lot during bath time cause they want out & Max thinks he needs to give them kisses and snuggles....sooo I was too busy trying to bath them while blocking him from getting in. XD Gotta love him for being so motherly, though! Hopefully I'll get a chance to take some more pics tonight & post them tomorrow. A couple of them are already using the litter box. They're so smart. It won't take long for the younger two to catch on.  They are just starting to settle in, too. They're getting playful & a couple will finally walk up to Max & rub against his leg. It won't be long before I let them out to run around the hallway with Max. I love taking pics of that. <3 They're sweet hearts.


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

Sun time. The little turds like to climb up onto the bottom rail of the porch & walk across it. Good thing there are only four of them! They might get another bath tonight & the fluffy one may get a butt hair trim because ...ew. XD They're so cute! <3


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

OMG! Fluffy one!!! Gosh darnit......are there two that are heterochromia??


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

I honestly think they're all kinda going between the blue & the gray/green color at this point. I think all of them will just have the darker eyes & they're in transition.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, it's probably just the lighting. Still pretty neat though! My kittens had a range of pure yellow eyes to black eyes! Of course the mama was probably hit up by a few toms so that's why. She was a feral mama who allowed us to take care of her and her kittens, we didn't have time or money at that point to fix her unfortunately and now we don't know where she is. She could have died or she could just be out in the woods somewhere else having more kittens >.<


----------



## Tish (Apr 20, 2014)

They are so adorable, If I lived near by I would take 2, but I'am to far away and boyfriend made me promise no more cats.lol


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

Just cleaned the floor. Had to clean it again after they ate. My goodness they're messy right now. I had forgotten how much kittens this small like to sit in the food bowl. XD Anywho..here is dinner time. The fluffy one ended up with a glob of food on the side of her head. lmao


----------



## maystable (Oct 29, 2013)

HOLY CUTE!!! I would drive up there and get one, but we already have 5 cats.... Good luck!


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

*Update *

They're getting more active now.


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

They are so adorable! ^_^ I hope you find great homes for them! And please continue to post awesome super cute photos! I feel like I need to save them in a new kitten photo folder on my computer, but I won't steal your pictures, haha!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh my goodness, that fluffy one is just so darn adorable!!! Looks like a boy to me ^^ the short hair one below looks like a girl.


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

I have a black cat that I raised from 4-5 weeks old. She was given to us by a co-worker who insisted we take it or the baby would be taken to a shelter. Against my better judgement we took her. I know black cats don't do well in shelters. We raised her in a separate room away from the other pets till she was big enough to escape out of the room on her own. We love Shadow, and don't regret taking her in. I can't take any more though. Just lost one of my dogs yesterday and still feeling the pain of that.

It's wonderful that you are taking such good care of those babies. They are so cute and I'm sure they will be great pets after being raised with a loving start. It takes a special kind of person to do what you are doing. Actually my other cat, a gray tabby also, was a foster baby too. Good luck with the babies, I do hope they find the loving homes they deserve.

Our little rescue went from ball of fluff to what she looks like now. Your babies will be beautiful as adults, too.


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

That's amazing! Our black kitty rescues look somewhat similar!  Shadow is beautiful! 

Oreo was from one of our very first litter of rescues. 


















Great job with Shadow. She was adorable & now looks so healthy & happy. I'm so sorry to hear about your dog. It will take some time, but you will be able to remember your dog in a happy way. *hug*


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

Thank you, Shadow is so rotten, my husband thinks of her as his daughter. Nothing is too good for her. I miss my Sandy so bad right now, but I know the pain will pass. I've been through a few times before.. I am serious this time, no more dogs! I love the one that is left, but I don't want anymore. It hurts too much to let them go. My cats are young and have many years ahead of them.

Your Oreo is a beauty. I don't understand why black cats have such a hard time. It isn't fair, it is like judging people by the color of their skin. It's not right to discriminate like that for animal or people. Keep taking care of those little gray cuties, be careful, they'll steal your heart before you know it!


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

Kittens just got another bath in this picture. They're really good about not scratching me even though they try like heck to get out of the water lol. They meow like they're being abused when I am bathing them, & it gets Max all worked up and crying, too. Here Max finally gets to comfort them. He made sure to lick every one of 'em. The one in the back has an ear....Max just...licked it back..lol.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Awwww! ^


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

There are three left & they're all sweet hearts. <3
Litter trained & eating dry food. Used to dogs, cats, rats & people. 
I plan to make appointments for shots and getting fixed after the holiday. 
My dogs have taught them to run to the door to greet me when I get home..lol.


----------



## peacock (Jan 30, 2014)

Why do I have to live so far away from all these cute animals? No offense, moonshine.


----------

